# Dish Network behind on PPV Movies



## Dan9 (Feb 21, 2005)

I use to be a Dish Network customer and have since switched to Directv, and I was just wondering why Dish network is so behind on ppv movies, like I just saw that the Village doesn't come on Dish network until March 27th and that movie has been on Directv for about 2 or 3 weeks already, also with Anchorman that movie has been on for 2 or 3 weeks also on Directv and it's just premiering today on Dish Network. I'm just curious that's all . . . . .


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Didn't DirecTv make a deal with BlockBuster to get the movies out sooner?


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

Who Actually watches ppv with the advent of netflix etc


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i dont see the point of PPV with blockbusters no late fees and the movie pass and netflix and blockbuster online i just dont know why anyone would want to order PPV its a rip off really. why waste all that sat space for some stupid PPv channels when they could be used for something else something more interesting? i dont see the point of ppv well it was ok for people in rural areas but now shoot you can order all you want in movies from netflix and blockbuster and no late fees plus you get them months sooner.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If it's Friday night, and I find myself unexpectedly wanting to see a movie, and I don't want to go out, then PPV looks pretty good. Otherwise, it's off to a McDonalds for a $1 new release rental.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

PPV is cheaper for me. I only order on average about 2 movies a month or about $6-$8, depending on pricing and sales. Both Netflix and BB Online cost double that. Sure, they give you more rentals, but that doesn't mean anything if you don't want or don't have time to watch that many DVDs each month. Plus, if I order or rent DVDs I have no way to copy them for future viewing. I can record PPV movies direct to DVD-R and watch them as many times as I want.

In response to the original question: I have found that DirecTV usually starts showing a movie on PPV approximately 45 days after its DVD release. I'm not sure what the timing is with Dish?


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

ibooksrule said:


> i dont see the point of PPV with blockbusters no late fees and the movie pass and netflix and blockbuster online i just dont know why anyone would want to order PPV its a rip off really. why waste all that sat space for some stupid PPv channels when they could be used for something else something more interesting? i dont see the point of ppv well it was ok for people in rural areas but now shoot you can order all you want in movies from netflix and blockbuster and no late fees plus you get them months sooner.


The "point" of using a PPV depends on your lifestyle. If you have a busy lifestyle (children, house to maintain, busy job,etc...) then you most certainly don't have time to watch the 5+ movies a month it takes to justify the $15-$20/mo it takes for a mail-in rental membership. As others have also pointed out, with the advent of PVR's it is VERY convienent to buy a PPV movie and store it on your hard drive or burn it to a DVD. I currently have: Friday Night Lights,Napolean Dynamite, and The Bourne Supremacy on my 921 and I can watch them WHENEVER I want (recorded in 5.1 by the way). I don't have to "return" them EVER. Through my referrals using dishclub membership I usually have spare PPV coupons laying around so they are usually free anyways.

So the way I see it, if you are a movie buff (like I am) and you have a life (like I do), then there really isn't enough time in the day to justify the monthly cost of being a mail-in member. If I was 20 yrs old again, working for $10/hr or living at my parents, then yeah.....I'd watch movies every single night. Unfortunately, THAT AIN'T the REAL WORLD FOLKS.


----------



## TiredFerret (Oct 10, 2002)

ibooksrule said:


> i dont see the point of PPV with blockbusters no late fees and the movie pass and netflix and blockbuster online i just dont know why anyone would want to order PPV its a rip off really. why waste all that sat space for some stupid PPv channels when they could be used for something else something more interesting? i dont see the point of ppv well it was ok for people in rural areas but now shoot you can order all you want in movies from netflix and blockbuster and no late fees plus you get them months sooner.


This seems like a pretty close-minded attitude.

Let's see - pay $4 (and have it billed to me later) for a PPV I can watch RIGHT NOW without even getting off my couch, or drive to a store (using gas, also), pay the $4, drive home, watch movie, then have to drive back again to drop movie off at some point. Yeah - tough choice. Or even worse, pay $20/month and have to wait for movies in the mail, even if there's a certain movie on RIGHT NOW I want to watch.

How someone could not see the point is mind-boggling. Maybe Netflix works better for you, but it's silly to not understand the premise behind instant PPVs for the same price as having to drive to a Blockbuster twice.


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

TiredFerret said:


> This seems like a pretty close-minded attitude.
> 
> Let's see - pay $4 (and have it billed to me later) for a PPV I can watch RIGHT NOW without even getting off my couch, or drive to a store (using gas, also), pay the $4, drive home, watch movie, then have to drive back again to drop movie off at some point. Yeah - tough choice. Or even worse, pay $20/month and have to wait for movies in the mail, even if there's a certain movie on RIGHT NOW I want to watch.
> 
> How someone could not see the point is mind-boggling. Maybe Netflix works better for you, but it's silly to not understand the premise behind instant PPVs for the same price as having to drive to a Blockbuster twice.


blockbuster is only 15 month just keep your que full and you should get a movie a night


----------



## kwajr (Apr 7, 2004)

TiredFerret said:


> This seems like a pretty close-minded attitude.
> 
> Let's see - pay $4 (and have it billed to me later) for a PPV I can watch RIGHT NOW without even getting off my couch, or drive to a store (using gas, also), pay the $4, drive home, watch movie, then have to drive back again to drop movie off at some point. Yeah - tough choice. Or even worse, pay $20/month and have to wait for movies in the mail, even if there's a certain movie on RIGHT NOW I want to watch.
> 
> How someone could not see the point is mind-boggling. Maybe Netflix works better for you, but it's silly to not understand the premise behind instant PPVs for the same price as having to drive to a Blockbuster twice.


plus ppv is always a month behind in new releases


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

by the time it comes on ppv i have allready seen it and have it recorded. i wont say how because unless you read the rules really closly then you might think its illegal. but i just dont see ppv as a good thing well of course unless you dont keep a phone line hooked up then its not bad. but as a directv retailer i dont have access to PPV anyway but even when i did i wasnt interested in ppv i mean with netflix or blockbuster you can get access to thousands of movies and stuff that you cant find anywhere else. ppv i guess is alright but i still cant see anyone being that lazy to order netflix you can even get them for 11 a month now and still always have more choices.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

That is $11.99 ($12) and it limits you to 4 DVDs per month.

PPV is still the best and cheapest option for me.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I either buy a DVD if it really interesets me or I wait until it hits HBO/Showtime/Cinemax/Starz and record it to my PVR. 

I've got a few PPV coupons from the 7200 settlement, so I will probably get a few HD PPVs to burn them up, but otherwise they just don't interest me....


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

If something really interests me, I purchase the DVD. But there are some great movies or performances, that for one reason or another, I will only watch once--like _Monster_. For those movies, PPV is great!

I may be "lazy" to use PPV, as one poster states, but aside from DVDs I purchase, I don't watch enough to make Netflix an option--and for those 6 per year, I prefer PPV.


----------



## Geeke19 (Oct 16, 2004)

heck only PPV I order is WrestleMainia which is 50 bucks and I dont order any more PPVs until the next WrestleMainia.


----------



## steveo70 (Feb 9, 2004)

Geeke19 said:


> heck only PPV I order is WrestleMainia which is 50 bucks and I dont order any more PPVs until the next WrestleMainia.


That is about the only use of PPV for me is the special events. You can't get that with Blockbuster, NetFlix


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

steveo70 said:


> That is about the only use of PPV for me is the special events. You can't get that with Blockbuster, NetFlix


Out of curiosity I searched Netflix and found:

Wrestlemania XX 2004 (3-Disc Series) (2004) 
- http://www.netflix.com/MovieDisplay?movieid=60037059&trkid=181026

Not being a wrestling fan though, I don't know how it compares to the original PPV broadcast.


----------



## duffytoo (Mar 13, 2005)

Different programs for different lifestyles. Being a person that always plans TV viewing 1 to 2 weeks in advance (never last minute), Blockbuster online is great for me. I get mine via mail in 2 days on the average. $14.99 plus tax for all I want via the mail plus 2 free per month at my local Blockbuster store, is great for me and my wife. 

I have viewed as many as 9 in a month when my grandchildren visited. Thats $35.91 plus tax from Dish PPV


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

Everytime I check the PPV channels I have either seen it or don't want to see it. In the 3 years I have had Dish I purchased 1 PPV and that was to use up a coupon.


----------

